# New Virtual Orchestra! Check it out!!



## alexcr26

Message to all musicians. The first Virtual Orchestra is waiting for you to join! This is a project dedicated to promote classical music to the young generation of musicians!Please check it out and get involved!


----------



## Wicked_one

Such a lovely idea. TC should try something similar  The TC Virtual Orchestra


----------



## Rasa




----------



## LordBlackudder

It's been done lots of times using youtube / forums.

A fantastic idea.


----------

